# Pse fang crossbow package!!!!! Unbeatable price!



## SummitArcheryUtah (Sep 8, 2015)

Contact Summit Archery


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Summit Archery,

we normally don't allow direct advertising of products on this forum unless 1) you are a regular member that has a history of contributing to the forum, 2) if you pay Ownership for advertising, or 3) each moderator is given a "donation" of a factory demo bow and 5 arrows. 

Sorry.


PS: moderator pay SUCKS so option 3 is preferred :mrgreen:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I have given them prior warning.


----------

